# FreeBSD policy on hosting img files



## chrcol (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi guys

I successfully converted a FreeBSD 11 memstick img file to pure MBR format, using the guide in this thread.

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/59305/#post-339990

The only change is I removed system immute files which was missing from his instructions (which would have made a mixture of 10/11 files), and have successfully used the img on easy2boot, and the image will of course also be fine for old systems that struggle with the new GPT img.

My question is does anyone know the policy on allowing people to host img files, particurly modified img files.  As I want to host it to save other easy2boot users hassle with newer FreeBSD memstick images.


----------

